# tot plegat



## panjabigator

Hola a tothom,

Em podieu suggerir una frase equivalent a aquesta, emprada aquí en "La Plaça del Diamant": 





> Tot plegat, no em feia cap gràcia.



Gràcies d'endavant.

PG


----------



## panjabigator

Carai, he solucionat el meu dubte!


> 2. PLEGAT
> || 1. adj. (f. PLEGADA) Junt, unit amb una altra persona o cosa; cast. junto. «Aquests dos sempre van plegats». «Tots plegats no valeu un gafet». Evitar de dir... tots plegats per tots ensems, Fenollar Regles 152. Acompanyar conuersos e conuerses, de qualseuol edat e condició sien, plegats o separats, doc. a. 1392 (BSAL, viii, 57). En lo qual estaven plegats tres anells, Comalada PP 64. Avui jauríem plegats | en mon jaç de foc i sofre, Canigó i. No mos farem pus sa coa plegades, Alcover Cont. 14. Tot plegat: en conjunt, en resum, en definitiva. «Tot plegat no haurà estat res».
> || 2. Tot plegat, o D'un plegat, o Tot d'un plegat: de sobte, repentinament, al mateix temps; cast. de pronto. «Anava per la vinya; tot plegat sento soroll i veig córrer una llebre». Se remou tot plegat com una fera, Canigó x. El jayo havia desaparegut tot d'un plegat, com si el dimoni se l'hagués endut, Casellas Sots 15. Tots tres l'indicàrem d'un plegat, Ruyra Parada 14. Es fonen d'un plegat com una bombolla de sabó, Ruyra Parada 150.
> || 3. Caure plegat: caure ràpidament, verticalment; cast. caer seco. Ans llevat dret soptament plegat cau, Ausiàs March lxxxiii.



D'aquí: Diccionari català-valencià-balear

Tanmateix, què seria en aquesta frase a dalt?


----------



## merquiades

Hola Panjabigator.  Es interessant el que hagis trobat.  Jo aprenguí que "tot plegat" volia dir "en resumidas cuentas, a fin de cuenta- en castellà" o "all in all - en anglès".  Això no té res a veure amb "de sobte, repentinament, de pronto".  Per a mi, això es nou. Hauríes de veure el context del teu llibre.  A veure el què diuen els altres.  Salut!


----------



## panjabigator

Hola Merquiades,

Jo també n'havia interpretat com "en resumidas cuentas" al primer, però no n'estava gens segur.  Ara em sembla que hauria d'ésser això segons el context.  Aquí el tens:



> Vaig voltar una mica pel carrer Gran mirant aparadors.  I l'aparador de les nines a la casa dels hules.  Uns quants ximples em van començar a dir coses per molestar-me i un de molt gitano es va acostar més que no pas els altres i va dir, està bona.  Com si jo fos un plat de sopa. Tot plegat no em feia cap gràcia.  Era veritat, però, que el meu pare sempre em deia que jo era de mena exigent... però és que a mi em passava que no sabia ben bé per què era al món.
> p37.


----------



## merquiades

Ja veig el problema, no està clar del tot.  "En fi" o "De subte" o potser "de debò"?  La noia s'enfadà quan el ximple li digué que estava bona.  Ràpidament, potser? En aquell moment?  Segur.  Però crec que és la narradora aquí (la noia més tard) que ens conta tota la història.  Doncs, ens la conta en ordre cronològic, no?  Em sembla que "tot plegat" seria com "tot conjunt"... "Per resumir", "en fi".  Veurem el que diuen els experts.  Bona lectura.  La Plaça del diamant és una novel·la interessantíssima.


----------



## panjabigator

merquiades said:


> Ja veig el problema, no està clar del tot.  "En fi" o "De subte" o potser "de debò"?  La noia s'enfadà quan el ximple li digué que estava bona.  Ràpidament, potser? En aquell moment?  Segur.  Però crec que és la narradora aquí (la noia més tard) que ens conta tota la història.  Doncs, ens la conta en ordre cronològic, no?  Em sembla que "tot plegat" seria com "tot conjunt"... "Per resumir", "en fi".  Veurem el que diuen els experts.  Bona lectura.  La Plaça del diamant és una novel·la interessantíssima.



Gràcies Merquiades.  Sí, hi estic d'accord - em sembla una novel·la molt bona.  Mercè Rodoreda escriu molt differentment en comparasió amb altres, oi?  Per cert, has llegint "El Senyor i la Lluna"?  És una conta increible, que em fa la pell de gallina només pensant-hi  

De totes maneres, ella fa servir "tot plegat" moltes vegades, amb un sentit diferent, crec, així que m'hi apuntaré per penjar aquí.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

El sentit habitual de _tot plegat_ és _*en resum, en definitiva*, _com heu comentat_. _Amb el sentit de _sobtadament_ es diu normalment _tot d'un plegat._


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies MarieSuzanne.  Ho empraré quan parlo.


----------



## Rintoul

Diria, i altres parlants em poden corregir, que normalment "tot plegat" es fa servir per expressar "en conjunt". Per exemple, "tot plegat, les vacances m'han costat mil euros"

En el sentit d' "en definitiva" em sona més estrany


----------



## ACQM

Rintoul said:


> Diria, i altres parlants em poden corregir, que normalment "tot plegat" es fa servir per expressar "en conjunt". Per exemple, "tot plegat, les vacances m'han costat mil euros"
> 
> En el sentit d' "en definitiva" em sona més estrany



Estic d'acord. En el cas que poseu, a la noia no li fa cap gràcia la situació en conjunt, no és pas que s'enfadés de sobte, sinó que la va fer enfadar tot el seguit de fets, no un de concret.


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies ACQM.


----------

